# Incorrectly Coded Module 01044 & Brake Switch 16955............



## 340x (Aug 20, 2009)

Finally got a VAG-COM hooked up. I don't know what to do with it but heres what I did get. Errors are BOLD.
I have been having trouble with the brake light staying on and beeping for about 5 minutes. EPC light is on also and Low gas light is faintly lit all the time. Cruise doesn't work because the light doesn't show unless you put your foot on the brake and push the recirculate air button a bunch of times. I know I have a bad connection somewhere. Can I find it with VAG-COM?
Thanks,
Craig
Friday,11,December,2009,17:52:08:53455
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
Chassis Type: 1C - VW New Beetle
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 19 22 26 29 35 37 39 46 54 56 75

VIN: 3VWCD21C62M429114 Mileage: 180610km/112225miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No: 06A 906 032 GA
Component: 1.8l 5VT NB AG4 G 3998 
Coding: 00003
Shop #: WSC 00066 
3VWCD21C62M429114 VWZ5Z0Z9241521
*2 Faults Found:
16955 - Brake Switch (F): Implausible Signal 
P0571 - 35-00 - - 
16795 - Secondary Air Injection System: Incorrect Flow Detected 
P0411 - 35-00 - - *Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01M-927-733.lbl
Part No: 01M 927 733 KS
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01M 4994 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 K
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0018945
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1C0-920-xx0.lbl
Part No: 1C0 920 921 G
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 V08 
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 00000 
3VWCD21C62M429114 VWZ5Z0Z9241521
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN V082 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 G
Component: 2K Komfortgerát HLO 0004 
Coding: 00064
Shop #: WSC 25380 
Part No: 1C2959802A
Component: 2K Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0002 
Part No: 1C2959801A
Component: 2K Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0002 
*1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
35-00 - - *
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 54: Rear Spoiler Labels: 1C0-959-733.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 733 C
Component: Heckspoiler 0002 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: None
Part No: 1C0 035 157 D
Component: Radio DE2 0006 
Coding: 06031
Shop #: WSC 00066 
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 2.0tPassat (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Incorrectly Coded Module 01044 & Brake Switch 16955............ (340x)*

i know there was a recall on the brake light switch a few years back. i was having problems with my brake lights acting kinda odd. had mine replaced right on the spot!!


----------



## 340x (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Incorrectly Coded Module 01044 & Brake Switch 16955............ (2.0tPassat)*

Yes, I have read that and checked with VW. It has been replaced on the recall. I also, on an off chance mine was bad again, bought another one and put it on. No difference. I bought this car to sell but I can't sell it this way.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Incorrectly Coded Module 01044 & Brake Switch 16955............ (340x)*

Have you checked all of your fuses? Check for missing ones as well! 
If fuses all check out according to a wiring diagram, check the light bulbs and sockets. 
Here is a link to the SAI:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...01041
Run output tests with the key on, engine off. This should activate the Air pump relay, pump, solenoid, etc.. From there you can see what is and isn't working. 
Basic settings 077 at idle should run the Air injection test to verify repair.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/01044
I don't know what the conv. fault is all about. The coding looks correct. Possibly repair the brake light issue and see it something is related to the conv. module. Ex. fuse, tail/brake/turn lights?


----------



## 340x (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Incorrectly Coded Module 01044 & Brake Switch 16955............ (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Took brake lights out and checked bulbs. 1) They both work, 2) They are the 21w/5w bulbs. I will check fuses here shortly with VOM once I find them. 
How do I check all the individual circuits? Can I check just the brake circuit and what is the code number for that circuit? I was hoping to get this fixed quickly. Still learning the ropes on VAG-COM. It is not simple or intuitive to learn. A code book would be helpful rather than just random guessing. But, I am new so I don't know what's available either.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## 340x (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Incorrectly Coded Module 01044 & Brake Switch 16955............ (340x)*

Okay, checked fuses. Washer fuse was gone, and horn fuse, 20A, was blown. Horn works now. 
Erased codes and it got rid of the EPC and Check Engine, Brake still on. Ran a new scan and here is what I got. Apparently, I have a bad connection getting power into the interior of the car. Where is terminal 30 and in what connector?
Thanks,
Monday,14,December,2009,11:33:16:53455
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1C - VW New Beetle
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 19 22 26 29 35 37 39 46 54 56 75

VIN: 3VWCD21C62M429114 Mileage: 180670km/112263miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No: 06A 906 032 GA
Component: 1.8l 5VT NB AG4 G 3998 
Coding: 00003
Shop #: WSC 00066 
3VWCD21C62M429114 VWZ5Z0Z9241521
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01M-927-733.lbl
Part No: 01M 927 733 KS
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01M 4994 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes  Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 K
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0018945
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1C0-920-xx0.lbl
Part No: 1C0 920 921 G
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 V08 
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 00000 
3VWCD21C62M429114 VWZ5Z0Z9241521
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN V082 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 G
Component: 2K Komfortgerát HLO 0004 
Coding: 00064
Shop #: WSC 25380 
Part No: 1C2959802A
Component: 2K Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0002 
Part No: 1C2959801A
Component: 2K Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0002 
3 Faults Found:
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
35-00 - - 
01359 - Internal Central Locking Switch; Passenger Side (E198) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 54: Rear Spoiler Labels: 1C0-959-733.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 733 C
Component: Heckspoiler 0002 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: None
Part No: 1C0 035 157 D
Component: Radio DE2 0006 
Coding: 06031
Shop #: WSC 00066 
1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Incorrectly Coded Module 01044 & Brake Switch 16955............ (340x)*

You should refer to a wiring schematic for the vehicle specific details.
30 is battery power. Check the connections on the main fuse panel on top of the battery. Those fuse panels are noted for melting. The main 30 leads go into the vehicle (from that outside panel) to the relay panel, at the threaded connections.
The Red Brake light on dash warning is probably from either a Parking brake switch (under pull handle) or the brake fluid level (at brake fluid lid).
Clear the faults and see if they return. Also try coding the 46 module to the same value of 00064.


----------



## 340x (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Incorrectly Coded Module 01044 & Brake Switch 16955............ (340x)*

Checked under the dash, found 3 wires marked "30". Checked all 3 for voltage with a pair of fog lights to make sure they could take a load. All 3 lit the lights good. Check the radio the same way, good power there.
Where is the central control unit. Might as well check that too.
Thanks,


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Incorrectly Coded Module 01044 & Brake Switch 16955............ (340x)*

Did you check the connections on the main fuse panel on top of the battery? Is the battery good and properly charged?
Was the Red brake light diagnosed?
You cannot probe around with a non LED test light when it comes to Can Bus signals and related wiring. A DVOM is best.







Do you have a repair manual for this vehicle?


----------



## 340x (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Incorrectly Coded Module 01044 & Brake Switch 16955............ (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Red brake light still on as well as EPC. Looking at the new codes indictes I have a bad power connection somewhere, probably the Central control unit. Took the brake switch apart, it is in good condition, nothing worn.
I have a VOM analog. The thing about them is they will show 12v but not the amperage. You might have [email protected] .1 amp and you don't know that with a VOM. Using something that will draw a heavy load makes sure you are getting full voltage and amperage. A head light works well because you can tell if it is dim or bright. My pair of fog lights were bright every time.
I even checked the terminals and 3 fuses on top of the battery. I checked each side of each fuse, each stud, each terminal on the wire and each wire. Everytime, lights lit up good, engine dropped rpm slightly from load applied.
I do not have a repair manual for this car. I only like factory manuals with factory wiring diagrams for that year of car. I was hoping to find a PDF version but haven't. It's on my list.
Since the low fuel light is on also I am suspecting a short somewhere or bad connection. Is the dash also the Central Control Unit? I would like to check the dash connectors for proper power but I need the wiring diagram for that. I don't have a DVOM, I don't like them because they don't react fast enough and are finiky. I know not to check small wires with a heavy load. I also know the analog meters are too heavy for some computers but I will have to take my chances here.
Thanks for your help. Is it possible that the cluster is jacked?


----------



## 340x (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Incorrectly Coded Module 01044 & Brake Switch 16955............ (340x)*

Okay, fixed or found problem on air pump flow. Air pump is locked up from blown head gasket. Filled air pump with water and it sit for several months. Blew it bad enough there was water in the air box after going through the air pump.
Next issue. Still working on brake light. I have cleaned all terminals, chassis ground under battery. Nothing. Low gas light still on all the time as well as brake. EPC comes on after driving car short distance. All fuses are good, everything else works other than temperature for outside, clock works.
I need a factory manual, where can I get one reasonable?
thanks,


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Incorrectly Coded Module 01044 & Brake Switch 16955............ (340x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *340x* »_Okay, fixed or found problem on air pump flow. Air pump is locked up from blown head gasket. Filled air pump with water and it sit for several months. Blew it bad enough there was water in the air box after going through the air pump.


Possibly the water is from the Combi valve being stuck open...Lets water in from exhaust, then the pump is toast. Those are not known for Head gaskets. 

_Quote, originally posted by *340x* »_
I need a factory manual, where can I get one reasonable?


Are you a registered Ross-Tech customer?
http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...e=BCD


----------



## 340x (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Incorrectly Coded Module 01044 & Brake Switch 16955............ (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

I'll check Combi valve, if it is leaking shouldn't I be able to hear the exhaust leaking through the hose when disconnected?
No, I am not registered yet. What's it cost?
I have tried it all with the brake light. Nothing. Found other issues that were repairable but not this one. Something has to be going on with the cruise, EPC and Brake. I realize the brake and EPC and the cruise are all tied together. Which one is bad, probably the brake signal, I am guessing causing the other 2 problems. But without a manual I'm stuck. I got a few diagrams for the wiring on the brake but they are poor. No descriptions of components, required voltages, wire colors are not self explanatory, no continuation of where wires go to other than off the page. Typical VW from what I've seen. If a simple idea can be made complicated, they did it, and charge 5 times more to fix it. 
Ball joint for a normal car, you can buy just one at the parts store for $30-$40. Ball joint for a VW, dealer only, you have to buy inner and outer together for $150. That'll sell cars when they go bad at 48k, both sides, with no warranty. Pretty bad when the warranty is only 1 year or 10k on a $20k car. Houston, we have problems but it doesn't matter once it leaves the lot.
I definitely won't brag on them.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Incorrectly Coded Module 01044 & Brake Switch 16955............ (340x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *340x* »_I'll check Combi valve, if it is leaking shouldn't I be able to hear the exhaust leaking through the hose when disconnected?


They can stick intermittently. The best bet would be to take the hoses off and see if there is any leakage there at idle. If you replace the pump and the secondary air tests still fail, further diagnose. Most pump failures (with water ingression) are the effect of a combi valve.


_Quote, originally posted by *340x* »_
No, I am not registered yet. What's it cost?

If you are the original owner, it is free. 
http://www.ross-tech.com/vca/hex-com-reg.php

If you are the second owner of that interface, please email us with the serial number on the interface and the data from the About screen. Please provide your contact information and we can answer that for you.
[email protected]


----------



## 340x (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Incorrectly Coded Module 01044 & Brake Switch 16955............ (340x)*

Checked Combi valve. With the car running and the hose off, no pressure, no noise. Doesn't seem to leak. 
Brakes, checked brake pedal switch with VOM for voltage. Works properly, has 12V on brake light 1 side then switches to both when pedal is depressed, outer terminals. Has voltage on 1 middle terminal until brake is pushed then switches to both for shifter unlock.
Checked brake level sensor, have voltage there as well. I believe it was 2.5 volts, forgot on one side of terminal. Light was still on plugged in or not.
Checked E brake voltage, 2.5 volts there also. Depressed switch, voltage switched to other side.
All lights are good and work properly. Terminals cleaned and have voltage. Fuses checked and all are good both at battery and on end of dash. Breaker under dash has voltage as well as all terminals from battery.
What's left to check?
Is there a possibility that the cluster is bad?


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Incorrectly Coded Module 01044 & Brake Switch 16955............ (340x)*

Also don't forget to check the vacuum switch that controls the combi valve for being stuck open sporadic condition. This can make the combi dump water also.
Dana is right no head gasket very rare.
You could have a blown fuse causing this or missing.

Bad break light switch or incorrect watt bulbs or wrong bulbs installed.
best,
Jack


_Modified by vwemporium at 6:39 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## rangerfan (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Incorrectly Coded Module 01044 & Brake Switch 16955............ (340x)*

I read your whole thread and I can seem to find what type of vehicle you are working on. You can get electronic manuals with all of the diagrams at http://www.ross-tech.com or at http://www.bentleypublishing.com for approximately $100. At the Bentley site you can download them instantly.


----------



## 340x (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Incorrectly Coded Module 01044 & Brake Switch 16955............ (340x)*

Checked Combi valve. With the car running and the hose off, no pressure, no noise. Doesn't seem to leak. 
Brakes, checked brake pedal switch with VOM for voltage. Works properly, has 12V on brake light 1 side then switches to both when pedal is depressed, outer terminals. Has voltage on 1 middle terminal until brake is pushed then switches to both for shifter unlock.
Checked brake level sensor, have voltage there as well. I believe it was 2.5 volts, forgot on one side of terminal. Light was still on plugged in or not.
Checked E brake voltage, 2.5 volts there also. Depressed switch, voltage switched to other side.
All lights are good and work properly. Terminals cleaned and have voltage. Fuses checked and all are good both at battery and on end of dash. Breaker under dash has voltage as well as all terminals from battery.
What's left to check?
Is there a possibility that the cluster is bad?


----------



## 340x (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Incorrectly Coded Module 01044 & Brake Switch 16955............ (rangerfan)*

Sorry about not posting the make of car. 
2002 VW Beetle, 1.8 Turbo, Automatic, GLS, with traction control.
I have checked all of the bulbs, they are correct VW bulbs and all are working correctly. All fuses have been checked also.
What about ABS wheel sensors? Is there a way to check them? If one was bad wouldn't it throw the ABS light?
I'm out of things to check and the problem still persist. Would gauge cluster cause it?
Thanks,


----------



## rangerfan (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Incorrectly Coded Module 01044 & Brake Switch 16955............ (340x)*

In your car the power goes from the brake switch out to the Red wire with a Black Tracer and follows that wire all the way to the brake lights.
I would check to see if you have power at the brake light socket on that color wire when the brake switch is depressed. If you do then you need to check the ground side of the circuit. The ground is the Brown wire that goes from the brake light socket through a 3 wire connector to a ground post in the left side of the trunk.


----------



## 340x (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Incorrectly Coded Module 01044 & Brake Switch 16955............ (rangerfan)*

Sorry about not posting the make of car. 
2002 VW Beetle, 1.8 Turbo, Automatic, GLS, with traction control.
I have checked all of the bulbs, they are correct VW bulbs and all are working correctly. All fuses have been checked also.
What about ABS wheel sensors? Is there a way to check them? If one was bad wouldn't it throw the ABS light?
I'm out of things to check and the problem still persist. Would gauge cluster cause it?
Thanks,


----------



## 340x (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Incorrectly Coded Module 01044 & Brake Switch 16955............ (rangerfan)*

Wouldn't I be getting power and ground if the lights are working properly? Just asking. I will check both and see. I know a bad ground and cause all kinds of problems.
Thanks,
Craig


----------



## 340x (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Incorrectly Coded Module 01044 & Brake Switch 16955............ (340x)*

Okay, as mentioned, brake lights work okay but, I checked the wires with a VOM anyways. 12V on the Red/Black wire on both lights, ground on the brown wire. Found connection point on drivers rear, looks good and clean, checked for good ground, all good.
Next question, theoretically speaking, the switch was replaced under recall to the green switch. So, either the original switch was bad at some point or it just got switched out. I just bought the car. If it was bad say and blew a fuse or shorted out some way, could it damage the gauge cluster since it checks the system? If that is a possibility, could the cluster be the problem or maybe the ECM that checks the system and sends the signal to the cluster. Low gas light is dimly lit all the time no matter where the gauge is and it never gets really bright even when the gauge is scraping bottom.
The ECM is seeing the code or setting it. It is not the ABS controller, it is the Engine controller. If that is the case where is the ECM and can it be swapped out without having to swap codes or VIN's.


----------



## rangerfan (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Incorrectly Coded Module 01044 & Brake Switch 16955............ (340x)*

Electronic Engine Power Control System Function For Electronic Engine Power Control (EPC), the throttle valve is not operated by a cable from the accelerator pedal. There is no mechanical connection between the 
gas pedal and the throttle valve.
The position of the accelerator pedal is transmitted to the engine control module via two accelerator pedal position sensors (adjustable resistances, accommodated in one housing), that are connected to the accelerator pedal.
The position of the accelerator pedal (driver controlled) is a main input for the engine control module.
Operation of the throttle valve occurs via an electric motor (throttle valve actuator) in the throttle valve control module. This is true across the entire engine speed and engine load spectrum.
The throttle valve is operated by the throttle drive according to the instructions of the Engine Control Module (ECM).
With the engine at standstill and the ignition switched on, the Engine Control Module (ECM) activates the throttle valve actuator precisely according to specifications of the Throttle Position (TP) Sensor. This means, if the accelerator pedal is depressed half way, the throttle drive opens the throttle valve to the same degree; i.e. throttle valve is then opened approx. half way.
With engine running (under load) the engine control module can open and close the throttle valve independently of the accelerator pedal position sensor.
This means, for example, that the throttle valve could be fully opened even though the accelerator pedal has only been depressed half way. This has the advantage of preventing torque losses at the throttle valve.
The Engine Control Module (ECM) calculates after evaluation of torque requirements of the different components (e.g. A/C system, automatic transmission, ABS/ESP, etc.) a throttle valve opening angle optimal for the respective situation.
Aside from that, it results in clearly better pollutant output and consumption values under certain load conditions.
"EPC" is a system containing all components that contribute to determining, controlling and monitoring the throttle valve position, e.g. Throttle Position (TP) Sensor, Throttle Valve Control Module, EPC warning light, Engine Control Module (ECM). 
The Text above is a description on your EPC system right from the Bentley manual for your car I would check these components and all connections to address the EPC light.


----------

